# [SOLVED] Mouse doesn't move straight



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi,
I have a Ideazon reaper edge gaming mouse that doesn't move perfectly straight. It isn't too noticeable on the lowest dpi setting but it is enough to make me click the wrong box in mini sweeper. On the highest dpi setting the mouse does move around more. It jumps around but it still follows how I want it to move, just not accurately. I can get a video if that would help. I have installed all the drivers for it, uninstalled and installed again. I'm using it on an unfinished wood desk. I've done different usb ports and this also happened on Windows vista but on a fresh install it still does it on Windows 7. On a macbook I use at work, it works smoothly with the default drivers so its not a problem with the mouse.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Mouse doesn't move straight*

Hello,

Have you tried using it on a different surface? That would be my first suspicion, since both software and hardware problems have been eliminated.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Mouse doesn't move straight*

I have tried a few different surfaces at home, but I guess if I want to eliminate that as a possible cause I guess I should try it at work, but that can't be done for another week. What type of surface would be best for a laser mouse?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Mouse doesn't move straight*

Any textured surface should do the trick. The only time I've seen problems caused by a texture issue was when the mouse was being used on a glass tabletop.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Mouse doesn't move straight*

Ever surface I have at home seems like the problem still exists, but it looks like some surfaces are worse than others. The only way I can know for sure is when I go to work Monday night and test it on the same surface I use with the Macbook


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Mouse doesn't move straight*

Just as an update, it is defiantly the surface its on. At work, the desk I use it works perfectly, but at home I can't find a surface suitable. Sorry I missed that it could be the desk surface, I should have checked that before asking this question.


----------

